# I love Saturday's!



## 608rogerm (Oct 18, 2020)

Everyone needs a hobby. 
This one is awesome!
Thank you everyone for all the help and priceless advice/information over the years!


----------



## scrapman1077 (Oct 18, 2020)

Very nice!


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Oct 18, 2020)

Looks great! Can we see the top?

Dave


----------



## 608rogerm (Oct 18, 2020)

Sorry for the delay. We have 8 archer's of alfalfa, had to pick up 260 bails. 
Trying to get good light to show imperfections. 
I also own a construction company. Wish I had more time to perfect my skills at this.
Oh, by the way, this was recovered from PC'S/communications scrap.


----------



## jarlowski1 (Oct 18, 2020)

Looks great! Keep it up


----------



## glorycloud (Oct 19, 2020)

I have found that you can remove the borax on your pretty gold button by 
putting the button in dilute sulfuric acid and warming it. Leave it there 
and the borax will dissolve away. 8)


----------



## 608rogerm (Oct 19, 2020)

Thanks for the tip. Hopefully I'll get time to do that next Saturday!


----------

